# Display Properties Box - background not functioning



## jamntx1966 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi,
I am using Windows XP. I had a virus/trojan and I have used McAfee to get rid of it. My task manager was disabled. I finally figured out how to fix it and it appears that the virus/trojan is gone. However, I still cannot change my background. When I open the "Display Properties" box and click on the "Desktop" tab, it appears that the "Background" section has been disabled. The only background that I can get is a solid color. Can you please help me with this?

Thanks


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Try this regedit from kellys-korner.
Scroll down to line #142 on the right:
*Allow Wallpaper/Background Changes* 
Instructions to run regedits at top of web page.


----------



## jamntx1966 (Jul 16, 2007)

This didn't fix my problem. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Did you reboot after you merged the regedit?
The only other thing I know to check.
Right click the *Desktop*> *Properties*> *Desktop* tab> *Customize Desktop* button> *Web* tab>
uncheck any items in the window below *Web pages:* and uncheck the box: 
*Lock desktop items*.


----------



## jamntx1966 (Jul 16, 2007)

Anything else I can try?


----------



## jamntx1966 (Jul 16, 2007)

I haven't had much luck with any help on here, so I was checking out some Microsoft support pages and I found something that worked. If you are having the same problem, please check out their web page at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921049 . If you are unable to get to the page, this is what it had:

Options to change wallpaper may be missing or unavailable on a Windows XP-based computer
View products that this article applies to.
Article ID : 921049 
Last Review : August 25, 2006 
Revision : 1.2 
Important This article contains information about how to modify the registry. Make sure to back up the registry before you modify it. Make sure that you know how to restore the registry if a problem occurs. For more information about how to back up, restore, and modify the registry, click the following article number to view the article in the Microsoft Knowledge Base:
256986 (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/256986/) Description of the Microsoft Windows registry
SYMPTOMS
When you try to change the desktop wallpaper in a Microsoft Windows XP-based computer, the options may be missing or unavailable. Therefore, you cannot change your wallpaper or use other options that are located in the Display Properties dialog box. This problem may occur after you remove spyware from the system.

CAUSE
This problem occurs when a registry key is set to hide or to lock the display settings on the computer. The registry key can be set by an administration policy or by malicious software.

RESOLUTION
Warning Serious problems might occur if you modify the registry incorrectly by using Registry Editor or by using another method. These problems might require that you reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that these problems can be solved. Modify the registry at your own risk.

To resolve this problem, follow these steps:1. Click Start, click Run, type regedit, and then click OK. 
2. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System 
3. In the right-pane, right-click the NoDispAppearancePage value if the value exists, and then click Delete. 
4. Repeat step 3 for the following registry values if these values exist in the registry:• NoDispCPL 
• NoDispBackgroundPage 
• NoDispScrSavPage 
• NoDispSettingsPage

Note Locate any registry value that says "Wallpaper" if it exists. In the right pane, right-click the registry value, click Delete, and then click OK. 
5. Locate and then click the following registry subkey: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE_\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System 
6. In the right-pane, right-click the NoDispAppearancePage value if the value exists, and then click Delete. 
7. Repeat step 6 for the following registry values if these values exist in the registry:• NoDispCPL 
• NoDispBackgroundPage 
• NoDispScrSavPage 
• NoDispSettingsPage

Note Locate any registry value that says "Wallpaper" if it exists. In the right pane, right-click the registry value, click Delete, and then click OK. 
8. For the changes to take effect, you may have to restart the computer after you delete these registry values.

MORE INFORMATION
The following list describes the previous registry values. The list also describes how the settings of these values affect the options that are located in the Display Properties dialog box:

Display Name: Disable Display Control Panel 
Description: Prevents the Display icon in Control Panel from working
Value Name: NoDispCPL
Type: DWORD 
Setting: 1 = Enabled and 0 (zero) = Disabled

Display Name: Hide Background page 
Description: Prevents the displaying of the Background tab
Value Name: NoDispBackgroundPage
Type: DWORD 
Setting: 1 = Enabled and 0 (zero) = Disabled

Display Name: Hide Screen Saver page 
Description: Prevents the displaying of the Screen Saver tab
Value Name: NoDispScrSavPage
Type: DWORD 
Setting: 1 = Enabled and 0 (zero) = Disabled

Display Name: Hide Appearance page 
Description: Prevents the displaying of the Appearance tab
Value Name: NoDispAppearancePage
Type: 
DWORD Setting: 1 = Enabled and 0 (zero) = Disabled

Display Name: Hide Settings page 
Description: Prevents the displaying of the Settings tab 
Value Name: NoDispSettingsPage
Type: 
DWORD Setting: 1 = Enabled and 0 (zero) = Disabled

PS: AUGIE65, Even though your suggestions didn't help, I very much appreciated them, Thanks a bunch


----------



## harry01 (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks jamntx1966 worked for me to!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

jamntx1966, another big thanks.:up: Worked for me too after having cleaned up my S-I-L's laptop. Lost the display background function after removing several trojans and malware.


----------



## slatepicker (Sep 1, 2009)

jamntx1966 said:


> I haven't had much luck with any help on here, so I was checking out some Microsoft support pages and I found something that worked. If you are having the same problem, please check out their web page at http://support.microsoft.com/kb/921049 . If you are unable to get to the page, this is what it had:
> 
> Options to change wallpaper may be missing or unavailable on a Windows XP-based computer
> View products that this article applies to.
> ...


----------



## slatepicker (Sep 1, 2009)

I want to thank you very much for your posting. I was having a hard time trying to figure out what to do since my Background tab was locked. My daughter downloaded a Trjoan Dropper, Trojan Malscript, and a AntiVirus 2008 and it sent a critical_warning as the Wallpaper choices but it was locked in the settings.
I was on this for many hours and found this Forum using a question in the Google search. 
For all users that have or will have similar problems like I did, go through all the steps in the Registry Keys that JAMNTK1966 posted and it will solve the problem.
I went through both Local_Machine and Current_User keys and both deleted the Wallpaper, where I found them both in the Active Desktop.
I then rebooted and it solved the issue.
Thank you JAMNTK1966 for the EASY walk through.


----------

